# Word of the Day:  Uptight



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2020)

*Adj./Informal*
*
The definition of uptight is someone who is very nervous, overly-controlled or who can't relax. A person at a party who is constantly looking around for signs of trouble, worrying about everything instead of enjoying himself, is an example of someone who would be described as uptight.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2020)

After numerous arrests, John was uptight just driving past a police station.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> After numerous arrests, John was uptight just driving past a police station.


I can understand that because after I got a ticket one day I was constantly looking for police cars when I drove-so I guess I was quite uptight at that time.  Thankfully that was several years ago and I've gotten over it but I make sure I always go the speed limit now.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 22, 2020)

Now hold on, Ruthanne, were you actually uptight, or were you just _wound up tight_?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Now hold on, Ruthanne, were you actually uptight, or were you just _wound up tight_?


Is there a difference?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Is there a difference?


I'm thinking not much, but I thought it made for a fun and light-hearted post.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm thinking not much, but I thought it made for a fun and light-hearted post.


Yes it did


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes it did


I knew it would, Ruthanne, because you and I know how to keep things light and fun between one another, and that's what it's all about.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I knew it would, Ruthanne, because you and I know how to keep things light and fun between one another, and that's what it's all about.


Yeppers


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2020)

I haven't heard "Uptight" for years.  It was popular around the 70's, I think.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 23, 2020)

Cooking  for a crowd sometimes makes me get uptight.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> I haven't heard "Uptight" for years.  It was popular around the 70's, I think.


Seems like a good word to bring back in this day and age of all the uptightness.


----------



## RubyK (Dec 23, 2020)

I have an uptight friend who worries about everything. She's driving me nuts.


----------

